# TOTUGers April 2010 Meeting



## Roy&Eira (Apr 19, 2010)

Location - York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday April 18, 2010

Attendees
Cindy & Yoram Beer				Craig & Darla Brownlee
Keith 	Chen					Dave & Barb Collinson
Mike & Dori Frankland			Bob Greenhalgh
Linda Judelman				Ed Kolewaski
Roy & Eira Martin				Don & Sandy Symons
Krystyna & Richard Tanner			Bill & Lynn Yates
Hugh Arrison					Angela	 Persaud
Gary & Gwen Litner				Mike & Nancy Muszynski
Victoria					Alton & Moira Ellis 		

The meeting started at 2 pm with a participants sharing information about there timeshare experiences, ownerships and plans for travel in the future.  

Donated door prizes were given to Bill & Lynn Yates, first time participants, Don & Sandy Symons and Craig & Darla Brownlee.

Ed Kolewaski talked about a recent trip that he and a friend made to Australia, New Zealand and South East Asia. He made a presentation show maps and photographs from the Mekong Delta through Cambodia, Thailand and Vietnam. Ed showed photos of the places he had visited and talked about the people, history and locations that he experienced.  

Keith Chen talked about a recent visit he and his family made to Marriott Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas. He showed photographs of the hotels, towns and beaches of St Thomas and some of the neighboring Island that they visited during their stay.   

Bob Greenhalgh talked about some trips that he and his family had made during the past few years. He showed maps, photographs and shared information about resorts in Key West, Rockport Maine, Honolulu & the Big Island in Hawaii, Mont-Tremblant Quebec, Bahamas and New York.

We thanked Alton & Moira Ellis for providing the facilities and refreshments for our meeting.

The meeting ended at 5 pm with a brief discussion on items for next meeting which is scheduled for November 14, 2010.


----------



## Dori (Apr 19, 2010)

We had a great time at the meeting! It was so nice to see everyone. Thanks to all .

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Apr 19, 2010)

Ditto - always great to find out where everyone has been and are going


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry we had to miss the meeting. See you all next time.


----------



## Dori (Apr 23, 2010)

We missed you, Karen!  Hopefully you can make the meeting in November.

Dori


----------

